# How to Add Image Signature in Outlook Express 6?



## bushibashir (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,

I want to know how can we add Image Signature in Outlook Express 6.

I don't find any option to add Images in Signature.

Can anyone please help.

Regards


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

1) Put your JPG (or other format) in a folder.

2) Copy the following HTML code with Notepad. Change the path in the code below to the path where you put your JPG.

Use Save As... (you can call the file signature.htm, for example) and put it in the same folder as your JPG. 

*







*

3) Go to the Signature Tab in OE. Check off which features you want enabled. Click Advanced and check off the account to be used. Click Browse and navigate to where your signature.htm is.

Click apply/OK. That should give you a signature with a graphic in OE.


----------



## bushibashir (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,

I have added the image through the HTML file but no Colors are visible in my Signature.

Can you please tell me how to add colors in my signature.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't understand. Colors should be there. It works flawlessly on my computer. Are you referring to your image's colors?


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Let's try to make this as simple as possible. Where I 
say Windows Mail - substitute Outlook Express.

10 easy steps.

1) I really like Irfanview for almost everything to do with
image files. It is freeware or you can donate, go get it and
download the plug-ins as well.
IrfanView - Official Homepage
http://www.irfanview.com/

Use that to resize your logo. Forget about the byte size.
Just make it an acceptable pixel size for your signature.
(Almost) Any size picture will work.

2) You must use HTML format, not Plain Text. 
WM->Tools->Options->Send Tab->HTML Button

3) Open up a new email. Type the text, exactly how you
want your signature to appear. Choose color/font/size.

4) Position your cursor where you want your logo. Click 
insert->picture. Adjust logo if necessary.

5) There should be 3 buttons at the very bottom of the
email. Click Source. You are now looking at the HTML
source code that you need. Alternately you can use
CTRL F2 to see the source code.

6) Open Notepad (Start->Programs->Accessories)

7) Copy the relevant code from the email into Notepad.
That will include everything between these two lines of code:
--------------------------------------------------------------
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

--------------------------------------------------------------

*
VistaRookie, owner*









For this example, it means I have chosen Verdana, Bold, 
Green for the text. The image, called Logo.jpg is on my 
root C:\ folder. It is going to say VistaRookie, owner
with the logo below the text.

8) Save that code in Notepad as Signature.HTM. 
Check the file when you save it because Notepad will 
want to make it a .TXT file.

I recommend, although not necessary, saving both the
HTM file (Signature.htm) and the Logo (Logo.jpg)
together in the same folder. You can save them to any
folder you want. You need to use the full path to
whatever folder you choose.

9) Open Windows Mail->Tools->Options->Signatures Tab.
Go down to where it says Signatures, click New. You can
rename it if you want. Then go to where it says Edit 
Signature. Click file. Click the browse button and navigate
to where you saved the file, signature.HTM. Apply. OK.

10) Go to the top of the Signatures Tab and check or 
uncheck general settings as you want them. Your 
signature should appear - same as it was when you 
originally created it. For testing purposes, you can click 
Insert on the email menu and choose signature.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Read *THIS*.

As for the solution in post #3, it does work flawlessly. Please review the procedure to make sure you haven't forgotten anything.


----------



## bushibashir (Feb 8, 2007)

VistaRookie said:


> Let's try to make this as simple as possible. Where I
> say Windows Mail - substitute Outlook Express.
> 
> 10 easy steps.
> ...


Thanks a lot it works for me.

Regards


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Glad it worked. You're welcome! :up:


----------

